# Dreamies/Whiskas Temptations overdose!?



## inkymoggy (Sep 25, 2013)

Eddy had been very quiet for a lot longer than usual this evening, so I just went to see what he was doing and checked his usual nap spot first - ontop of my shelves next to my bed. 
He was in my room, but not napping. 'Loafed' up with all paws tucked beneath him, looking very pleased with himself, with the open JAR of treats next to him.. EMPTY. It was an ex-chocolate spread jar and it was 3/4 full of mixed Dreamies and Whiskas I'd been using as training and special treats. All gone.
He's now prowling around licking all the taps in the house, so I've left the bathroom one going a little for him as he's not interested in his water bowl suddenly. I'm guessing they've made him quite thirsty.

Now I'm wondering if this could have any worse effects than a runny tummy and bad farts (which have begun..)?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, I'm laughing already... You're in for some good times in the litter tray department! Have fun!

other than that, nothing to worry about.


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

My ginger oaf Tiberius has done this to me twice

First time I didn't shut the cupboard properly when I left the house, and I came back to Tiberius looking very content next to an empty and ripped bag of Dreamies!!!

Second time, I thought I had learned from my mistakes so had bought a jar and emptied all the Dreamies packets in there. There was two full packets worth when I left one morning..... and when I returned there was one or two Dreamies left!!! Tiberius I suspect was the culprit and he was _very_ thirsty and kept drinking from the water bowl.

Now... Well I'm considering child locks


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

inkymoggy said:


> Eddy had been very quiet for a lot longer than usual this evening, so I just went to see what he was doing and checked his usual nap spot first - ontop of my shelves next to my bed.
> He was in my room, but not napping. 'Loafed' up with all paws tucked beneath him, looking very pleased with himself, with the open JAR of treats next to him.. EMPTY. It was an ex-chocolate spread jar and it was 3/4 full of mixed Dreamies and Whiskas I'd been using as training and special treats. All gone.
> He's now prowling around licking all the taps in the house, so I've left the bathroom one going a little for him as he's not interested in his water bowl suddenly. I'm guessing they've made him quite thirsty.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if this could have any worse effects than a runny tummy and bad farts (which have begun..)?


Oh, I've been through this one twice. First time was the night we brought our two rescue meezers home. They were terrified, traumatized things and so we didn't think anything of leaving the (sealed) tub of Whiskas Temptations on the middle of the table. Came back in the morning, found it gone, just a lid in its place! You know we have STILL not found the rest of the tub!  And again I went out of the room for 10 minutes with a tub of Dreamies on the table and came back to it cracked open on the floor and everything gone. Now I'm a lot more careful! Siamese cats are thieves and robbers...

On the plus side, it seemed to do neither of them the slightest harm.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

When I got back from holiday the neighbours who had been looking after my two said that everything had been fine aside from one incident - Lori (my tortie kitten) had managed to knock a tub of Temptations on to the floor, bust the lid off, and all the contents had vanished... 

She also managed to pull a full tub up the stairs and into her little hidey hole last week, but couldn't get the lid off!


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

arthur is a regular treat thief. If I forget to put them in the drawer then he'll chew through the bag and scoff the lot!  occasionally it makes him vomit (although that might be because he eats the foil!) but other than that it doesn't seem to affect him!


----------



## inkymoggy (Sep 25, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Oh, I'm laughing already... You're in for some good times in the litter tray department! Have fun!
> 
> other than that, nothing to worry about.


Phew! This morning was... interesting. I'd had to go out to work at 10am and didn't return until 6pm, had a phonecall at lunchtime; "He's... he's pooped ALL OVER THE BATHROOM."
Thankfully my boyfriend cleaned most of it up, but had to make an emergency rush trip to get some litter on the way home from work, and I've got a delivery due monday of some, so we're good for a while in the litter department now!



ljs85 said:


> My ginger oaf Tiberius has done this to me twice
> 
> First time I didn't shut the cupboard properly when I left the house, and I came back to Tiberius looking very content next to an empty and ripped bag of Dreamies!!!
> 
> ...


I've decided to just. ... not buy them any more. If he can open jars then WE'RE DOOMED.



korrok said:


> Oh, I've been through this one twice. First time was the night we brought our two rescue meezers home. They were terrified, traumatized things and so we didn't think anything of leaving the (sealed) tub of Whiskas Temptations on the middle of the table. Came back in the morning, found it gone, just a lid in its place! You know we have STILL not found the rest of the tub!  And again I went out of the room for 10 minutes with a tub of Dreamies on the table and came back to it cracked open on the floor and everything gone. Now I'm a lot more careful! Siamese cats are thieves and robbers...
> 
> On the plus side, it seemed to do neither of them the slightest harm.


Eddy's half meezer so I can see where his clever theiving side has come from! He steals ANYTHING he can!



Jesthar said:


> When I got back from holiday the neighbours who had been looking after my two said that everything had been fine aside from one incident - Lori (my tortie kitten) had managed to knock a tub of Temptations on to the floor, bust the lid off, and all the contents had vanished...
> 
> She also managed to pull a full tub up the stairs and into her little hidey hole last week, but couldn't get the lid off!


Thank the kitten gods for secure lids! If I do ever buy more Dreamies I think they're going in a loctite tupperware!



smiler84 said:


> arthur is a regular treat thief. If I forget to put them in the drawer then he'll chew through the bag and scoff the lot!  occasionally it makes him vomit (although that might be because he eats the foil!) but other than that it doesn't seem to affect him!


Eek, glad there's been no vomit, and only dire rear contained to the bathroom today, hoping poops will be back to normal tomorrow... :tongue:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry you and the kitty went through this... 


But it has gave me the giggles picturing the other end of the phone call :lol:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I shouldn't laugh, but as I have felt your pain on more than one occasion, I'm allowed to!

I've found that very big peanut butter jars with screw top lids work really, really well.


----------



## inkymoggy (Sep 25, 2013)

Mirx3 said:


> Sorry you and the kitty went through this...
> 
> But it has gave me the giggles picturing the other end of the phone call :lol:


Its ok! I burst out laughing too as he's terrible at dealing with poop :lol:



carly87 said:


> I shouldn't laugh, but as I have felt your pain on more than one occasion, I'm allowed to!
> 
> I've found that very big peanut butter jars with screw top lids work really, really well.


It was in an old chocolate spread jar with a screw top.. I think I'm upping security to clip tops! :biggrin5:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Chyna will happily sell her kidneys for a temptation. 

I went out one day and knowing what she was like for them put the sealed tub in a box next to the sofa. Came back to find she's got the lid of the box. Pulled the temptations into the middle of the floor. Got the Lid of and ate the lot. Was happily passed out next to the empty tub. Very pleased with herself indeed.

Not they're kept in the foot stool lol. No chance she can get in there. Not that she doesn't try.


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

Lyceum said:


> Chyna will happily sell her kidneys for a temptation.


I don't know what it is about the dang Temptations that drives them so utterly insane! The Dreamies don't get the same reaction. Even the dog comes over and STAAAAAREEESSSS when the Temptations are out to beg for one.


----------

